
One on One: Tim Wu, Author of The Master Switch - J3L2404
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/one-on-one-tim-wu-author-of-the-master-switch/?src=twr
======
iliketosleep
interesting how Apple is the company he fears the most. steve jobs as a
corporate dictor who will go to any lengths to maintain his power.. the cycle
leading to paranoia is already beginning to show.

~~~
candre717
No reign, institution, or state lasts forever. Entropy as seen in the natural
world has its parallel in the material.

